# Are there rescues that specialize in DA dogs?



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

I am *not* listing a dog for adoption or trying to rehome a dog on this forum. I am looking for rescues.

What I am looking for is any resources anyone might have for rescues that specialize in DA dogs in the Mid-South area. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know if there are any that specialize in DA dogs. But try contacting a pit bull rescue. . .they may not specialize in DA but they certainly should know how to deal with it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Can you be more specific on your location and needs? PM me if you want. 

If this is for a specific dog-- How dog aggressive? Bite history? What breed? Unfortunately, it is really hard for a rescue to take on a DA dog from a liability standpoint. Now, if you are talking about resources like contacts for training or management suggestions, that would probably be easier to come by.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

I have been working with my Pyrenees mix -- I have a thread here  talking about what is going on. At first, I was absolutely sure it was my Pyr simply attempting to kill the other dog with no real fault on the other dog's part, but after watching the bulldog with other animals, I think that he at least has a share in instigating these incidents. I'm working with both of them (separately of course). 

If you or anyone else have suggestions for trainers in the Nashville, TN area, I'd welcome them. I'm in research mode right now. We don't have the money to start right away (we could afford a Petsmart type class, but the ones in my area aren't very good), but hopefully in a month or two we'll be set. 

We are working with a rescue to rehome the bulldog mix because it's not a livable situation with them both in the house. We're doing crate and rotate. He's actually going on a meet and greet with a potentional adopter this weekend who knows about what's up and about his needs as far as other dominant male dogs.

Since you seem to have some knowledge on this topic, if you don't mind if I ask you this, I would really appreciate it. My parents are concerned that because Bierce (the Pyr mix) has been vicious with the bulldog, it means that it is only a matter of time before he attacks my son (who he was raised with and has always been excellent with). They really want me to have him euthanized. Now, I don't leave (4) my son alone with my dogs to begin with, but from what I've read, this is not the case.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm, I will ask around. I personally don't know any trainers in the Nashville or mid-Tenn area but that's not all that far so someone around here might know. Especially the bully crowd. 

Avoid PetSmart type classes. PetSmart etc are just fine for people with your average dog looking to learn some basic manners and commands and give their puppies some socializing. But for a DA dog; nope, not a good idea. Actually, I doubt PetSmart would even take on a DA dog. In my area, more experienced trainers are about the same price as the big-box stores so you might be surprised at what you can afford. 

Dog aggression and human aggression are two completely different things. A dog aggressive dog MAY accidentally hurt a person if someone grabs his collar or reaches into a fight between a DA dog and another dog but dog aggression in no way means that a dog will go for a person. Dogs know we are not dogs. IMO the only concern for your son would be if he is very very close when the Pyr tries to bite another dog and gets a misdirected bite. If there is no other dog around, no danger. 
Dogs can be both DA and HA, but since your dog has not shown any HA, there is absolutely no reason to think he will. HA is fairly rare, especially in a dog that has been treated well. 

Willowy's suggestion of talking to Pit Bull and bully breed rescues is good. Dog aggression isn't uncommon and most will have dealt with it before. Here's a place to start looking: 
Nashville Paw- Bully resources

Read tips on "DINOS"- "Dogs in Need of Space" 
Here's one blog with some good information: Notes from a dog walker

I'll post more if I think of more or get some trainer contacts.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

Much appreciated!

FWIW, Bierce has never attacked another dog before this. And we do have another dog in the home that he does not attack. We have had small dogs in the home and visited other homes with small dogs with no problems; we kept a friend's dog for her for a couple of months with no problems. We also used to live in a very rural area, and lots of folks let their dogs just ... run around, and we never had a problem then either, even with strange dogs getting into the yard. We take him on jogs and walks, and while he'll occasionally bark (we have tons of dogs in the neighborhood who go crazy in their yards when you walk by) on leash, he's never lunged at another dog or been unresponsive to the "leave it" command. Not that I'm going to risk it in a pet store class. 

I'm in contact with a really good bully breed rescue, so I'll shoot them another e-mail and see what they say.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bierce sounds selectively aggressive. Doesn't mean he isn't dangerous to a dog that he takes a disliking to, but that it can be a bit more manageable. Some dogs are same-sex aggressive, some are large dog aggressive or small dog aggressive, some are fine with dogs outside of their house but need to be only dogs at home and some are fine with dogs at home but aggressive to strange dogs. 

I think the link for the notes from a dog walker will be very useful to you. One thing that can be very helpful is something to warn other people with dogs not to approach your dog. A tee-shirt, a bright orange vest on the dog, and even a basket muzzle (as in, even if you don't think he needs one in public, people steer clear of muzzled dogs) are some options. 

A trainer who works with police k9s might be another person to talk to-- not because police k9s are specifically dog aggressive but because they will be used to working with dogs that need an extra bit of control in public or around other animals. 

Be wary of anyone that says they can completely "cure" dog aggression. Sometimes that just means they make the dog so dang fearful of humans that he is a cowering mess and underneath it all is still dog aggressive. you want someone that will work with you on learning the signs of aggression from your dog AND other dogs (as in, instigating something or egging your dog on) so you can prevent situations before they happen, reinforce Leave It and other commands for ignoring other dogs, and teach good management skills (good equipment for example)


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

This is great information; thanks so much!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Nikki Ivey, dogspeak.com I believe. She is in Nashville, great trainer and behaviorist. I have trained with her personally, and attended several seminars together. Positive reinforcement. Very knowledgeable in why the dog is behaving the way he is, and how to fix it.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Shells advice is great. Except I would not suggest the police k9 trainers. One reason, they don't care if a dog is aggressive, and won't have knowledgeable skills to correctly address this, and another they can be harsh in methods as they are used to dealing with pretty hard dogs, not the bully or lgd breeds typically.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

turtlesocks said:


> Thank you!


Sorry, dogspeak101.com. Contact Nikki directly regarding pricing and a custom training program or evaluation.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

I found it via google, but thank you.  She looks like exactly what I want in a trainer!


----------

